

Ask HN: Firefox v. Chrome - joshwprinceton

I've been a firefoxer for quite a bit, but the blogosphere seems to give props to Chrome...thoughts? Should I make the switch?
======
vaksel
I'll continue using firefox, until they release adblock for chrome.

~~~
jvangorp
AdSweep has an extension for Chrome. I was waiting for ad-blocking in Chrome
before switching over, and AdSweep seems to do the trick.
<http://www.adsweep.org>

------
algerbee
On my system Chrome is only fractionally faster, if at all. What it does is
present an incredibly more fluid feel with the way the tabs gently slide out
at the edge of your vision, and the fonts seem to be more carefully rendered.

Also, when you see the web pages in Chrome you see them with all the ads
intact. The pages are designed for ads so they have a more aesthetic impact
with a greater variety of detail, color and incident.

(On the other hand, it has loaded the page ads and all as fast as Firefox with
ads blocked.)

Overall it seems to me that 70-75% of the sense of Chrome being better is
subliminal, the effect of a better aesthetic impression.

------
tokenadult
Oddly, Chrome does a worse job of displaying Gmail in my set-up (Windoze) than
Firefox. I'm not at all sure why. I can't see my Gmail contacts list at all in
Chrome, unless I switch to "older version," while in Firefox I only need to
switch to the older version of Gmail to EDIT the Gmail contacts list. (The
Gmail contacts list is still largely a broken mess compared to any installed-
on-Windows email client I have ever used to keep a contacts list for group
emails.)

I still mostly prefer to use Firefox, because email is my primary application.

~~~
Ennis
That's odd I use Gmail contacts every day and I've never had a problem on
Chrome or Firefox. The old gContacts was finicky but ever since the version
with merge, it's been A.O.K.

------
ashleyw
I was an avid Firefox user for years, but one thing which always annoyed me is
it becomes a complete resource hog. So I ended up switching to Safari upon the
first beta of 4. I hated it at first, I love it now — nice and light, fast as
hell, and has Webkit awesomeness!

I can't wait for a decent build of Chrome on OSX though, should be fun; <3 the
idea of one process for each tab!

------
awad
Chrome.

I can't wait for a [fully functioning] Chrome for Mac.

It's speed reminds me of Firefox when it first came out. I miss those days.

~~~
ryan-allen
Safari 4 Beta closely compares with Chrome on Window's speeds. I've been using
it for weeks every day and had no problems with it.

It's way quicker than Firefox, that's for sure, try it!

~~~
joshwprinceton
does safari work as well for PCs as it does for macs?

~~~
unalone
I've heard very good things about it on PC. Safari 3 PC was tripe; 4 seems to
be much better.

------
radu_floricica
I like the simplicity/extra screen space of Chrome. It's like browsing Firefox
in full screen (which I never actually did). No toolbars, extra security (even
because it's still new and not very popular), and great startup speed.

Overall I think it's the bias towards usability in favor of facilities that
does it. Even the speed is a symptom of this.

------
decadentcactus
I use Firefox because I'm pretty entrenched in it now, and I know my way
around it a bit better (obviously). The extensions mostly keep me though.

Chrome is easily a better built and designed browser (maybe because it's
newer) and if they could give us extensions I'd have to seriously thing
getting used to the UI, and using it.

------
mcav
Chrome, if you can deal without the extensions (for now).

Chrome's faster, more stable, and uses Webkit. But I'm biased.

------
known
Chrome is better for ASP.Net sites.

~~~
jonursenbach
That doesn't make any sense. Do you have any evidence supporting this?

